# Can I reuse vermiculite?



## seanang168 (May 19, 2017)

My star tortoises eggs generally failed to hatch. Can I reuse the vermiculite after I removed these bad eggs? The eggs didnt explode. I placed the vermiculite in boiling water and let it dry.

I have instances where eggs exploded, for these, I will remove a small portion of the vermiculite surrounding the exploded eggs.

I am quite prudent as vermiculite is hard to find in my area

Do you reuse vermiculite? Can share your experience?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 19, 2017)

I do/have re used it but it seems to break down and is hard to get off your hands.


----------



## seanang168 (May 19, 2017)

Oh yeah the old vermiculite tends to stick to my hands. I thought this a property of vermiculite?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 19, 2017)

Maybe it is.
I yank my eggs out of it when they first pip because I can imagine it stuck all over the already sticky babies.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 19, 2017)

My torts are my children ! And I wouldn't go to a doctor that said " don't worry I washed these bandages before I reused them on you or your children ." There are other ways to save money . So I don't reuse .


----------



## Markw84 (May 19, 2017)

Unlike most here, I have always used moist layers of paper towel as the medium for my eggs. Hatched probably 1000 that way. Easy to tell when it gets a bit dry, but also I've always noticed that with bad eggs, the paper towel ends up discolored fairly quickly. Even when the eggs look OK, and no visible signs of going bad, the paper towel starts to yellow, then almost brown. Good eggs will not do that to the paper towel. So I would not reuse medium the eggs were on - as there is something that still leaches from the eggs and spoils the medium beneath it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 19, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My torts are my children ! And I wouldn't go to a doctor that said " don't worry I washed these bandages before I reused them on you or your children ." There are other ways to save money . So I don't reuse .


For some reason it HAS become difficult to find. And eggs that have neither hatched or exploded did nothing to the integrity of the stuff.
Otherwise, I'd agree.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 19, 2017)

H


Markw84 said:


> Unlike most here, I have always used moist layers of paper towel as the medium for my eggs. Hatched probably 1000 that way. Easy to tell when it gets a bit dry, but also I've always noticed that with bad eggs, the paper towel ends up discolored fairly quickly. Even when the eggs look OK, and no visible signs of going bad, the paper towel starts to yellow, then almost brown. Good eggs will not do that to the paper towel. So I would not reuse medium the eggs were on - as there is something that still leaches from the eggs and spoils the medium beneath it.


Heh, I like that tip. Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 19, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> For some reason it HAS become difficult to find. And eggs that have neither hatched or exploded did nothing to the integrity of the stuff.
> Otherwise, I'd agree.


I agree about the integrity but a female peas before she lays her eggs and there are antibiotic resistance germs and bacteria in this world . And this isn't giving that poor baby the best start in life . Just to save how many pennies ? And most important they are not mine baby's . And your my friend so " I agree with you "


----------



## Mojavejaz (Feb 8, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> For some reason it HAS become difficult to find. And eggs that have neither hatched or exploded did nothing to the integrity of the stuff.
> Otherwise, I'd agree.


I understand that a lot of vermiculite has asbestos associated with it when mined. That is probably why it's harder to find than perlite now


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 8, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> Unlike most here, I have always used moist layers of paper towel as the medium for my eggs. Hatched probably 1000 that way. Easy to tell when it gets a bit dry, but also I've always noticed that with bad eggs, the paper towel ends up discolored fairly quickly. Even when the eggs look OK, and no visible signs of going bad, the paper towel starts to yellow, then almost brown. Good eggs will not do that to the paper towel. So I would not reuse medium the eggs were on - as there is something that still leaches from the eggs and spoils the medium beneath it.



I’m trying the paper towel idea now ! I like the idea !


----------



## Redfool (Feb 9, 2018)

I usually nest eggs in my incubators on nature’s Brillo pad, spanish moss, literally so cheap it grows on trees. The moss hold humidity and keeps eggs that were laid on end or oddly oriented upright. I think I’ll try the paper towel thing under it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 10, 2018)

Mojavejaz said:


> I understand that a lot of vermiculite has asbestos associated with it when mined. That is probably why it's harder to find than perlite now


Another great reason to keep it damp.
I had no idea


----------

